# Help! Cat poops on floor once a week



## kristys (Feb 26, 2008)

This is a strange situation. I have a Bengal cat who is 2.5 years old. In January, he developed diarrhea and had an accident on the hardwood floor in front of the door to our garage. He then went in the exact same spot maybe two times a week. All other times, he would use his box and then occasionally he would go on the floor. We took him to the vet, changed food, and finally got his diarrhea fixed. And, I figured he was associating that spot with not feeling good. 

He has had perfectly solid stools for about 4 weeks now. However, at least once a week, he still poops on the floor. He used his litter box like normal all other times and then once a week, we find poop in the same spot.

I tried numerous cleaners with enzymes to try and knock out the smell so he couldn't detect it.

About 2 weeks ago, I bought a small rug and put it over the spot where he was pooping. I had thought it worked. Then, a week later, one day he pooped about 2 feet to the right of where he was pooping before and that is his new spot (in my powder room). So, last weekend, I closed the door to the power room. No pooping anywhere. After about 5 days, I opened it to see what would happen. He didn't go on the floor until this morning - same spot in the powder room. It had been over a week since he had gone on the floor. 

I have 2 litter boxes in the basement and clean them twice a day and change the litter once a week. I have not changed litter and I am only feeding him dry food since we got his diarrhea fixed. 

Any suggestions???

Could it be that he has a stomach ache and associates a stomach ache with that spot? But, his poop the past few weeks has been solid and normal. It's so weird because he only does it about once a week. We do have another cat that we got last year, but they seem to love each other. 

Help!!


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

So sorry to hear about this problem! I know it can be really stressful! Before my cat Iniki passed, she was an obsessive pooper. She had a "spot" and pretty much stuck to it. My brother's cat also has a problem like this, only with peeing (which is much worse). 

We tried EVERYTHING to get both cats to stop. Things like training spray, tin foil lining and placing food in the area are helpful, but you have to look at the underlying problem. Last summer, we were at our wit's end with my brother's cat and did a ton of research into the problem. Everything we found on the Internet and advice from our vet told us that cats can be very OCD, especially under pressure, and most cats who act this way do so because of stress. It sounds like this is the case with your kitty, because he never acted like this before and he recently experienced a big change. Maybe you could hire that pet psychic from TV to figure out what's going on? Kidding... :lol: 

It sounds like maybe your baby is just thrown off from being sick for so long and maybe is still feeling a bit stressed out. I know it sounds crazy, but with cats in this situation, the worst thing you can do is yell or discipline. This isn't training. Your cat obviously knows where his litter box is, you have to relieve his stress. This means removing whatever is stressing him out or relaxing him with a ton of love and affection, even if you catch him doing it. 

In the case of my brother's cat, we determined that I was the stress factor. Can you believe it? I moved back home for a few months after graduating from college and what was a very occasional problem (in a very nervous/shy/skittish cat) became an every day, or every other day thing. I'd been trying to get him more comfortable with me, and I tend to be a bit loud at times, but all my attempts to make nice with him were freaking him out! After we realized this, I mostly left him alone or spoke to him in a teeny, tiny baby voice and the problem got much better. Kindof a funny story.

Anyways, hope this info helps! Just try to make your baby feel as mellow as possible!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Try cleaning the spot with simple solution or other enzymatic cleaner. He simply could still be smelling it from before. If his on the way to the litter box and picks up the scent he probably thinks "This must be the spot."

Its hard to get all the scent out of a hardwood floor. I like the simple solution because some of the other brands have more alcohol in them that can harm the finish on you floor. So spot test first.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Is there any way you can have one of the boxes in there? Maybe he just prefurrrs using the powder room. SO much more elegant than the basement!
But seriously, try another enzymatic cleaner. Maybe the one you were using wasn't that good. I think Nature's Miracle works better than some others. If you used that...I don't know what to tell you. I would try moving the box though.


----------

